# Glock slide refinishing



## jayman2982 (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello

This is actually my first post, and I am about to purchase a Glock 17 9mm, my first handgun. I love this gun but would like to make the slide look like titanium/silver (will smiths gun in bb2). I am quite ignorant of refinishing, and was wondering if glock would refinsih it for me or do it myself. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome aboard!

Unless you are quite familiar with refinishing, it's probably best to let a pro handle it. I like Robar (www.robarguns.com), but there are many good finishing shops out there.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

hey mike, do you know of anyone besides robar that does the grip reduction/stippling type work ? maybe in the northeast ?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Dave Bowie does good work in Ohio: http://www.bowietacticalconcepts.com/index.html

Rick Devoid does it in New Hampshire: http://www.tarnhelm.com/GlockGripReduction.html


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hard chrome will be more holster wear resistant. There are several good Hard chromers like

http://www.originalmetaloy.com/
http://www.fordsguns.com/

See here:

http://www.handgunforum.net/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=19&limit=views


----------



## Landor (Jan 31, 2008)

Robar did my Glock. I had them NP3 it. That stuff is indestructible. Holster ware is the last of my worries now.


----------

